# Which speakers do you reccomend?



## sf giants fan

Hello all, I'm very new here so bear with me. I'm looking for a little help on deciding what size and what speaker to use. Any help is a appriciated.
   
  I'm looking to set up a my first hi-fi stereo. I'm working with a 12' x 17' room. I usually listen to Rock / Metal / Hip-Hop / Country / Electornica (I know weird but I'm really down on anything). I'm going to be using my Macbook to play my music through a Cambridge DAC Magic. From there I will be using an Onkyo TX-8555 (yeah I'm on a budget here). If you're unfamiliar with this unit it is a stereo amp/receicer with 100 watts per channel with A and B hook-ups. I want to get a pair of speakers that I can Bi-wire and get good bass out of since I will not be adding a subwoofer anytime soon. I also want to be able to crank these things pretty loud and really fill the room. Right now I'm deciding between PSB, Klipsch, EPOS, Warfdale, B&W and maybe Monitor.
   
  I really like the Kipsch RB-81's because of the 8" driver. Wil a 6" or 5" be enough to fill this room with loud rock music? I'm looking to spend less than $1,000 for the pair but would love to spend half that if reccomended. What do you guys think?
   
  I'm Also going to be using an external hard drive to store all my lossless music files. Connected to my macbook via usb, then to the dac, again connected via usb. Will that be a problem?
   
  Thank You
   
  Jack


----------



## trog

Wow one grand w/o a sub looks kindda strange to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you really want to go w/o a sub then floor standers are the natural choice i would think? So unless there is a space constraint look to nab a pair of low frequency (the gurus state at least mid 30s or lower) capable floor standers


----------



## vinnievidi

I praise you for not going with a sub for music listening.  Every system I've heard where a sub picks up the frequencies starting at 60-80hz never sounded right to me (even listening to systems at the pricier audio salons here in NYC).  If you think you have the room, floor standers would be your best bet to get a more cohesive sound and deeper lows.  If you want to stick with bookshelf speakers, then try to go with a larger driver (6.5" and above) so you can move more air.  Also, you may be best served if you look for a model that is efficient (try not to go below 89 dB if you can). 
   
  For your price range you could go with a pair of Polk RTi7A floor standers.  I heard these hooked up to a <50w/ch Rotel amp and they were very impressive: tight bass and clear sounding through the whole spectrum.  I'm actually thinking of getting a pair myself (don't want a sub either).  The lower model RTi5A was nice as well, but not as clear sounding and slightly less tight in the mid-bass (though the difference would probably not have beed noticeable if I hadn't listened to both models back to back). 
   
  For bookshelf, the Klipsch reference series (the 8" RB81 II model) are supposed to be very good for filling a medium-sized room without thinning out the bass.  WhatHiFi gave them a good review.  I heard them in a listening booth, not in a real life situation, and was impressed with how they sounded out of a low powered Pioneer Elite amp.  
   
  If you want something from a maker with more of an audiophile label, PSB is worth looking at.  Though, their better models (meaning the models that I believe would suit you best without a sub) start above your price range.  In my experience I liked the B&W 685, but found that it is not worth the money compared to models in the same price range.    With that said, if you're looking for a speaker that will last for several years without the need to upgrade, then I would not worry about impressing your friends with high end branding; go with what will fill your needs best within your budget.    
   
  I hope this helps. I'm interested to know what you decide.


----------



## trog

O_o funny you mentioned the higher end Polks cos if TS really wanted something half a grand or even less i would suggest a pair of Polk Monitor70 SeriesII floor standers


----------



## vinnievidi

I haven't heard the Monitor70, but if they are anything like the RTi series, then I would love to check them out.
   
  I think Polk got a bad reputation in the 90's due to trying to own the mass market.  It's too bad that it left a bad taste in the mouths of many audiophiles because their newer products have a very good dollar : performance ratio.  SF Giants Fan may be able to find a good deal on Ebay.  Polk has a store on there with excellent pricing and full warrantees.


----------



## Lenni

I would recommend buying used. with a $1k, and a bit of luck, you could find a good pair of speakers that do more than, "Boom-Boom!"
   
  for example these should play loud enough to fill the room (buy stands with the rest), or if you want to go _really_ loud, and possibly damaging the structure of the building (and your hearing) you might want to try these
   
  audition is always recommended before buying.
   
  imo


----------



## vinnievidi

I wouldn't use price as a guide.  There are several models/brands of speakers to be had new for $1K and under that do more than "Boom Boom", have a decent range of frequency coverage, and are accessible for someone with a budget.  Just because a pair of speakers are not >$1K doesn't mean that they are boomy and monotone in the bass region.  Sure, there are countless models that sound fantastic, are priced above $1K, and can be had used for <$1K; there are also many that cost >$1K but don't have an overall performance that is better than models costing much less.  A personal example: I had a pair of NHT Classic Four ($2K/pair) and found that they didn't sound as good with my receiver than a pair of PSB Image T5 ($1K/pair) that I had at the same time.  Sure the NHT were clearer sounding, but with my receiver they weren't overall better, and definitely not worth the extra $1K.   
   
  Audiogon is a fantastic place to find used gear (I buy off there a lot), but think about couple things: if he has a budget of 1K (preferably lower as stated above) then why spend up to 20% of the overall budget on shipping?  This is more important if he has no experience with a model he finds and cannot audition them locally. Also, he should audition a pair with his receiver if he can.  Even better would be if he could borrow the speakers from a store or buy them from somewhere with a good return policy.  This way he can hear them in the room they will actually be used in.  Unless he can audition or knows exactly what he wants, I would not recommend buying on Audiogon (that's why I didn't suggest it in my posts above).


----------



## Lenni

vinnievidi - I'm just suggesting to the OP with other options, and to maximise his budget.  I haven't the time right now to reply about some of your comment, but basically, yes, price can be used as a guide. speakers are not priced randomly, ime. I'd agree, auditioning at home would be much preferred.


----------



## vinnievidi

Well, ok. I concede that speakers aren't arbitrarily priced.  Let me clarify my statement: Just because speakers are expensive, doesn't mean they will do what you want, with what you have, where you want to place them.


----------



## alv4426

I have polk monitor 70 and klipsch rb-61 ii... the klipsch are a lot better, but bass is not that great for a big room. the rb-81 ii (which are huge they look like subs) should do a great job but still wont be shaking a room if that is what you want. But for $1000 I would go for polk RTi series they really do sound good.


----------



## mibutenma

You could try going to stores take your own music and audition.
  Buy from a place with a good return policy.
  Or know what you like bright,flat,laid back rolled off highs etc... and then just choose a brand from there but still go with a good return policy.
   
   
  I really like PSB Tower speakers. Detailed,extended highs but not bright,great mids, very nice bass powerful but not too powerful and not light.The vocals wow the vocals are nice.
  They have the perfect sound for me and I'm very happy with them.Absolutely blows away headphones in SQ.


----------



## Tacoboy

I was going to say save money and just get a pair of Polk Audio Monitor 70s, there all ways on sale somewhere.
  I just discovers Vanns, on eBay, is selling Klipsch V VF-36 two way speakers on what appears to be a close out sale, with free shipping.
  Did not see any listing for Bi-Wire, so I'm assuming there not, but for the price, there still seem worth it.


----------



## Tacoboy

Also on eBay someone is selling a pair of used Infinity Beta 50s.


----------



## mibutenma

Speaking of Infinity.
   
  I hear people say Infinity Primus speakers are really nice for the price you can get P362 towers $398 a pair ($199 each)
  They were once $660 a pair.
   
  But I've never heard them.


----------



## sf giants fan

Thanks for all the input guys. I would go with some floor standers but I don't have the room for now. So far I'm still leaning on the Klipsch RB-81's because of the 8" cone. I've always loved Polk because they're relatively cheap and I've never been disappointed but I don't think they offer any bookshelf's with 8"s. Can anyone recommend any other bookshelf's that come with an 8" driver?
  Glad to hear the Klipsch got a good review though so far I haven't been able to find a solid review. Thanks again guys couldnt get a reply on other forums lol.
   
  Jack


----------



## mibutenma

http://www.whathifi.com/Review/Klipsch-RB-81/
  Although the score is good it comes off as more negative/mixed to me.
   
   
  I really don't know why the speaker has to have 8 inch drivers most really good bookself are 5 and half or 6 and a half.
   
   
   
   
  Here are some more reviews
   
  http://www.retrevo.com/s/Klipsch-RB-81-Speakers-review-manual/id/11274ag410/t/1-2/


----------



## Tacoboy

Infinity Beta 20s, does not have an 8" woofer, but they are selling for a lot less price on eBay.


----------



## vinnievidi

I believe that the reason most bookshelf speakers are 5.25-6.5" is to keep the physical size down and because they are often paired with a sub.  I believe that Jack (the OP), since he wants a bookshelf that will go down to around 45hz, would be best served with larger enclosure and a larger driver.  8" is pretty rare, but 6.5 isn't.
   
  Jack, if you're interested in checking out Polk bookshelf's, the RTi A3 ($400/pair) are pretty good.  Plus they are well within your price range.  If your receiver can handle 4ohms, there is also the Polk LSi9 ($1000/pair), which has dual 5.25 drivers and is noticeably better (clearer, richer mids, more punchy, tighter bass, more natural highs) than the RTi series.
   
  There is also the PSB Imagine B ($1000/pair).  It doesn't dig as deep as some of the models discussed earlier, but is a really nice sounding speaker.  If you want to save money but want a PSB, there is the Image B6 ($500).
   
  There is also the NHT Classic Two and Three ($800 and $600/pair, respectively).  They sound fantastic for the money, but are pretty difficult to drive.   
   
   
   
  Quote: 





mibutenma said:


> I really don't know why the speaker has to have 8 inch drivers most really good bookself are 5 and half or 6 and a half.


----------



## mibutenma

Quote: 





vinnievidi said:


> Jack, if you're interested in checking out Polk bookshelf's, the RTi A3 ($400/pair) are pretty good.  Plus they are well within your price range.  If your receiver can handle 4ohms, there is also the Polk LSi9 ($1000/pair), which has dual 5.25 drivers and is noticeably better (clearer, richer mids, more punchy, tighter bass, more natural highs) than the RTi series.
> 
> There is also the PSB Imagine B ($1000/pair).  It doesn't dig as deep as some of the models discussed earlier, but is a really nice sounding speaker.  If you want to save money but want a PSB, there is the Image B6 ($500).
> 
> There is also the NHT Classic Two and Three ($800 and $600/pair, respectively).  They sound fantastic for the money, but are pretty difficult to drive.


 

 I don't know for sure how Polk's line runs but there are some sales out there right now. Closeouts on some older but slightly higher up Polks.But I'm not sure exactly if these are higher up than the RTI A3 though.
   
  http://www.jr.com/polk-audio/pe/POK_RTI4_hy_BK/
   
  http://www.crutchfield.com/p_107RTI6B/Polk-Audio-RTi6-Black-oak-finish.html?tp=186&nvpair=FFBrand|Polk+Audio
   
  The PSB's have lots of praise the NHT has some praise.
  Another bookself with some praise is the Monitor Audio Bronze BX 2 $489 a pair.
   
  I don't if your going to a actual store or online but for online.
  The only authorized dealer of Monitor is audioadvisor.com and PSB the only ones I know of is crutchfield.com and audioadvisor.
   
  There is a lot of speakers if the TC knows what they like bright,flat not trying to color the sound at all, or laid back they will probably be able to choose which brand would suit them best.


----------



## Lenni

Let me explain why I think price can also be used as a guide. I auditioned a few budget speakers in the up to $600 or so range (from: Monitor Audio; Epos; Quad’s; Totem’s; B&W’s; Mission’s; Mordaunt-Short; KEF’s; Tannoy’s, etc. – about a dozen). While some were brighter, some warmer, or faster, etc... than others, their overall performance were more or less on the same level - personally not worth spending on. Let me explain what I mean by that: I could spend $600 on a pair of Dreamcatcher’s (probably the best of the bunch, followed by the Quad’s and Epos) that’d put to shame most PC speakers, and would enjoy them very much. But this is where the difference between them and, for example, the speaker I own atm comes to the meaning. If I had the Dreamcatcher’s I probably would not listen to music and/or the variety of it as much as I do now. I found myself listening to records I never thought I would (yeah, friggin’ opera), and usually listen to an entire CD instead of skipping. I can listen for hours, sometimes the whole day and never get tired of it. If I had the Dreamcatcher’s, for example, I would probably get tired after few hours, and not listen to the same variety of music and skip songs too. and this is the difference of price v performance, ime. maybe not as a guide though, as audition can't be beaten.
   
  I hope I’m making sense. apology if writing is a bit confusing
   
ps: the Dreamcatcher's I auditioned were probably a previous version to the ones reviewed by Sterophile.


----------

